# Which Wynn Environmental Cartridge Filter?



## JonathanG

I am looking at getting a Wynn 35A cartridge filter for my Delta 50-760 dust collector. I have a 1-micron bag on it, but wouldn't mind gaining more air flow.

They offer 3-different models, which can be seen here.

What are your preferences between the 3-of these, and why? Please specify if you actually have one, or are just looking at them. If you have one, how do you like it? Are you satisfied with it, or might you go with one of their other offerings, or possibly an entirely different company altogether?

Thanks, in advance, for your feedback.


----------



## DIYaholic

I went with the 35A274NANO! It has the highest MERV rating. I wanted as MUCH of the fines removed from the air I breathe, safety first!!! I have not put it into service yet.


----------



## PurpLev

the first one seems to be smaller (100sqft) so would probably not be my choice esp. since you mention you wanted the larger air flow.

the next 2 are similar with the exception of the material being used. I personally went with the cheaper material as for a home shop I did not see the need for the higher quality material and I would not plan on washing it but just air blowing it clean. this though is a personal choice to try and keep expenses minimal. the air filtration is the same between those 2 though (which is better than the 1micron of the first set)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Jonathan:

I have the *Wynn 35A*, and have had it hooked up and running for about 2 years now. They make a canister that you can get IF you cut a lot of MDF, which I don't cut a lot of….the 35A is suitable for a home shop. I have an old Delta 50-850 (about 15 years old), and when I got the filter in, it would not "seat" good in the conical shape on top where the dust drops into the bag….the rubber gasket kept leaking around it and blowing fine dust eveywhere…so I built a* "doughnut*" to sit on *TOP* of the d.c., used 3 small c-clamps to draw it down tight, and it works great w/ no leaks…..They send you 3 heavy-duty plastic bags also, and it helps to see the dust and chips….Most of the time it fits the new d.c. like the HF, Jet, etc….just not mine, so I modified it to fit…...it increased the CFMs about 18-20%.......here's how I did mine…........


----------



## Darell

I put the 35A274BLOL on my Delta 50-760. It works great, doesn't leak and the outside of the filter is still pure white after a year of use. No dust coming through. I get a lot of fine dust while collecting sanding dust when I sand on my lathe and it does a great job with that.


----------



## Phil277

Call Wynn (Tel (215) 442-9443). They are very helpful. I called them to find out which filter they would recommend. Nice people to deal with.

Phil


----------



## brtech

Folks, these are all 35A filters. Wynn has three different materials in basically the same envelope - 80/20 paper, spunbond and NANO. The spunbond is washable, the NANO has better filtration.

I think it's the basic budget vs feature issue. If you don't have a big budget constraint, get the NANO, it's a better filter. If you do, get the 80/20 paper. If you are in between, washable is nice to have.

I have the 80/20 and I am quite satisfied with it. Dealing with Wynn is a pleasure, and if I had to do it all over, unless some magic fairy dropped a hunk of coin on me, I'd buy the same one again.


----------



## jack1

GOod info


----------



## glassyeyes

Like brtech said, dealing with Wynn is a pleasure. The factory was closed due to a bad east coast storm when I ordered-so the sales rep called me from her home on her cell. THAT'S good service. I have the NANO on the 760; in retrospect I'd save the money and buy the spunbond. The cartridge did NOT fit directly on my unit; I had to make an adapter plate. The small turnbuckles that Wynn supplies did not match up with my 760, though. The filtration is great-a clear (pun intended) improvement over the OEM bag.


----------



## JonathanG

Thank you for all of the candid replies everybody. This is all good information to collect. Sounds like I should give Wynn a call.

I'm not sure I need the washable one, and am thinking that one of the other two options, either the 80/20-paper at $109, or the NANO at $168 might work. Just need to figure out if the NANO is worth the extra $59, as that money could go towards another tool. I think I'd like to ask them a few more questions about the NANO vs the 80/20, and I will still consider the spun filter as well, it just doesn't sound as attractive as far as its air flow numbers, compared to the other 2-filters.

I am not in a huge rush to do this, but thought I'd ask you all the question before I proceeded much farther. Thanks again!


----------



## MikeSnyder

I have Wynn Nano filter on my DC and am very happy with it.

Its easy to narrow the 3 filters down to two.

The 35A100SBOL is out, as it is not that much cheaper than the 35A274NANO offers significantly less square footage and is a less efficient filter.

The two remaining filters are advertised as "99.99 % efficient at 0.5 micron" (not splitting hairs over 1/1000 of a percent) based upon the filter being "loaded" several times.

Keep in mind, cleaning the filter will likely undo the loading process.

Depending on the design of your DC system (secondary separators, Thien Baffles etc) it may take some time for your filter to become sufficiently "loaded" to reach the 99.99% advertised efficiency.

This is were the MERV (Minimum Efficiency Reporting Value) rating of the two filters comes into play.

Refer to the 'MERV Parameters' chart found here: http://allergyclean.com/article-understandingmerv.htm

The 35A274BLOL (MERV 10) filter is not even rated for particles between .3 and 1 Micron, 50 - 65 percent efficient for particles between 1 and 3 Microns and 85 percent efficient for particles between 3 and 10 Microns

The 35A274NANO (MERV 15) filter is 85 - 95 percent efficient for particles between .3 and 1 Micron, 90 percent efficient for particles between 1 and 3 Microns and 90 percent efficient for particles between 3 and 10 Microns

From what I have read, the sub micron particles can cause significant lung problems/damage.

In my mind the choice is obvious!

Michael


----------



## jmos

I'll chime in here too; I just (like yesterday) fit the NANO to my Powermatic 1300, replacing the OEM '2 micron' canister. I was just getting too much fine dust all over the shop. I also added a trashcan separator in front of the DC as well as upgraded the filters in my air filtration unit.

Wynn was great to deal with, I recommend them.

I think the big question is what are you trying to achieve? A performance bump in your DC, or maximizing collection of small dust particles. Both are noble goals, so no judgement implied.

Any of Wynn's cartridges should give you an improvement over a system with a bag, better flow due to more area. If you want to improve small particle control, the NANO is the way to go, as it has the highest MERV rating. I also looked at the replacement filter from Oneida, which had a 16 MERV, but much less area, and more expensive.

In my opinion the spun bond doesn't make sense; more expensive than the 80/20 with way less area and marginally better filtration for a substantially higher price (but is washable.)

So, I'd say 80/20 for a performance kick at a good cost, NANO for best small particle control.


----------



## MJCD

Jonathan, Darell:

I just received the 35A NANO, and am in the process of installing it onto the Delta 50-760 - terminology is getting the better of me. First, I've installed some 1/4" EDPM weather stripping around the Delta conical opening; this sits between the filter and the DC unit; in this manner, the 35A is sealing against the Delta base - so far, so good.

The turnbuckles and eyehooks come next. The photo illustrations from Wynn are not that helpful. I assume I connect the top of 3 turnbuckles to the bottom of the 35A - there is about a 2" metal 'ledge' on the filter's bottom which overhangs the DC opening. Then, insert the eyehooks onto the bottom part of the turnbuckle, and drill holes to accept the bolt portion of the eyehook. Then simply attached the retaining screw and wingnut. If this is the correct assembly, my eyehooks are short - not a problem because of the EDPM gasket - I can get longer ones at Home Depot, no sweat.

The alternative would be to attach the turnbuckles to the DC unit, somehow; then attach the bolt portion of the eyehook to the 35A metal ledge - this is the reverse attachment procedure to what I described in the preceding paragraph.

Can you provide some guidance???? Thanks, Mike


----------



## ed2fun

Thanks for all the feedback here, but I have another question. I have a small home shop I'm just now setting up with a limited budget. I'll be buying the HF DC in a couple of days and plan to add a 1 or .5 micron filtration too it. I understand the Wynn options, but I was considering the shaker bag (1 micron) shown here. http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/shakerfeltpolyestermicronfilterbag20x32.aspx Would u guys consider this at $39 vs the cheapest Wynn @ $109. Is it worth the + $80 for Wynn. I know u get .5 microns less dust rating and potentially more CFM's, but money is TIGHT!!


----------



## brtech

With filtering, there is no yes/no, there is only better/worse.

.5 micron is twice as good as 1 micron, and the small stuff is dangerous. So, the Wynn cartridge is better
A cartridge filter has A LOT more surface area. That means you get more airflow (less resistance) from a given pressure. The HF motor isn't the greatest, so most folks notice they get quite a bit more suck from the cartridge as they do from the bag.

Of course 1 micron is better than 5 microns, so the shaker bag is better than the stock bag.

But yes, I would say the Wynn cartridge is worth the $80.

But it's your budget and your lungs, so it's hard for me to tell you you must get the Wynn. I did, and I'm glad I did.

You have a coupon for the HF, right? $149 is the going price, although a lot of us got it at $139 when there were coupons that good around.


----------



## kizerpea

think for a second..these round filters are made to filter from the outside to the inside .i did a diy filter for a cyclone, in my projects..shipwright just did a blog on a filter setup for his shop.. next week i,m gona post a blog on another filter i,m building for a friend,,cost should be around 30bucks…will be more details i the blog.


----------



## mveach

While these filters look like a air filter for a large engine, they are not designed to filter from the out side in. They are designed for this application.


----------



## therealSteveN

Not much to add, just that there is some great info on this thread.

I couldn't get the link above to hunt, said cannot find, but it was at Wynn.

This is the link I had for this page, and it gives a bit of review of all of the 35"s, A, B, and C if you click the blue text near their respective names.

If it doesn't work due to a dynamic link, or whatever they call them, just go to the Wynn site Then in the search bar type in* harbor freight dust collector*, and it will bring you to the correct page.

The descriptions posted by brtech are spot on for $$$$$ versus what they have. I would suggest the MERV 15's, if you love your lungs enough to do something, the 15's outrank the 10's on crap they stop. That 70 bux is a lot cheaper than new pair of lungs. Wait a minute, I don't think you can get a new pair of lungs, even if you have Bill Gates kinda $$$$$.

So think of it like that. For 70 bux, I can get exactly what Bill Gates gets…... Rubbin elbows with the richie riches…....

Seriously call Wynn, nice people, and it's a step in the right direction.


----------

